# Here's my puppies!



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are tiny. She said they are 8 weeks old, but I am thinking not so much. I know they were born before 12 March, so at the youngest they are 6 1/2 weeks old. I hope they are older than that. I have had a few great dane puppies, and they were maybe 20 pounds at 8 weeks. I am taking them to the vet on Monday and they will get weighed but I think they are around 10 pounds. Do pyrs grow at a different rate than danes? Anybody know? I know they are pretty big at a year old. Maybe these won't be so big as adults. I saw the adult who is from the same mother, and she is a big dog, but maybe not as big as lots of pyrs. Anyway, they are really sweet 
Clark and Vera - [attachment=3:t2tvwisz]2012apr27pups2.JPG[/attachment:t2tvwisz] [attachment=0:t2tvwisz]2012apr27pups3.JPG[/attachment:t2tvwisz]
Clark - [attachment=2:t2tvwisz]2012apr27pupboy.JPG[/attachment:t2tvwisz]
Vera - [attachment=1:t2tvwisz]2012Apr27pupgirl.JPG[/attachment:t2tvwisz]

They were in a pen with the rest of their litter, an adult pyr, a little dog, some chickens and some goats, but no goat kids. My goats have mostly not been in with dogs, they are going to have to learn. They think these tiny puppies are scary. Suggestions about dealing with that would be welcome. I'm thinking the ones who have been around dogs before are probably the right ones to start with.

Everyone has said they won't use a dog house, but these two sure like the little dog house I put in there for them. I'm getting them a big one later. I like these guys a lot. Even if I have lost my mind. The dane Daisy is fine about them. The puppy Seven is really excitable.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Skyla,

I did not expect my heart to be so grabbed by these little things. I didn't expect them to be so tiny either. They are not to be resisted. Just now when I took Daisy out to pee for the last time, they were side by side in their little house with their noses out. I won't be able to get a picture of that, because they came out as soon as we did. They don't seem to be afraid, I think we are off to a good start. They have a house, they had food and they have water, and they got a lot of love today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

they sound so sweet! I wat LGD so bad


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

THEY ARE SO CUTE!!!!!! Are they PB or a cross?


----------



## mzyla (Mar 2, 2012)

What a bundle of joy! Congratulations!
Sounds like they going to have wonderful home with you!
Yes - a dog house will be their "safe heaven" to hide from potential butting goats or any other hazard while they are still defensless.
They look like 7 weeks old, but I may be wrong.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't really know. They look like pyrs but are really small, but I am feeding them better, so maybe they will start to grow fast now. I got their birthdate, they are 8 weeks old tomorrow. They are from proven lgd stock on both sides, that is all I cared about. They were remarkably inexpensive ($150 each), less than many rescues. I brought the goats through there to milk them this morning and only one panicked. The others were varying degrees of suspicious, but not so terrible. I don't like that doe anyway and I am thinking this might be the last straw. If they turn out to have slightly less coat than a "real" pyr that will be a plus as far as I'm concerned. They are maximum lovable.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

You will love them....just remember to only allow pups in with goats under supervision ...especially when they get use their surroundings and start their chase phase. Our pys are a year old and they still aren't allowed with goats unless supervised because they are still very much pups. They are adorable  !! 

Oh and one thing we did for our pups is we got a kiddy pool and filled it with water because they were getting in the water bucket to cool off. Just a tip for when they start diving in water buckets lol


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

They are VERY cute!!! Congrats!!

Dont worry about them not weighing too much right now. I work at a vet hosp. and I see alot of giant breed dogs that I think-oh they dont weigh much at 8, 9 or 10 weeks and I think they will be small--THEN--whammo they get huge in month 3 and 4. I thought this of a mastiff puppy one of my friends got. My mastiff mix topped out at 90lbs but as a puppy he was alot heavier than my friends puppy at the different "weigh ins" I remember thinking they were going to be so dissapointed because they wanted a BIG mastiff--well I was soooo wrong because today that same little puppy weighs 170! LOL


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Jess,

So far my goats are so scared of them I haven't taken them in there. I bring the goats through on the way to milking. The adults are making the kids stay as far away as possible. In the end it probably works anyway, because I want the pyrs to run the perimeter, I have outer fencing all the way around, and the pens are inside it. They will be able to access all sides of all the pens, and that is where I want them to be at night. If they get settled in with the goats they can spend the days in with them. So far they are very good about not chasing the goats, of course they are very young. This morning I took them with me to let the chickens out, the first time they have left the space they are in, and they came with me. Yesterday they didn't want to. The first chicken to fly down from the perch to the ground scared them enough they ran back into their spot. So we'll see how that goes tomorrow. They have gotten more used to the dane barking, she has never once been barking at them.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats they are super cute and fluffy.


----------

